# Coming to town, looking for advice



## Naha (Jan 3, 2014)

I'll be in town for work next week and wondered if anyone could give me some advice on whre to take my fly rod for a couple of hours in the afternoons. I'll have my 8wt with me and will bring waders if needed. I'd love to get a Speck or a Red on the line again, it's been a long time since I've been back to Pensacola.
Thanks.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

beach if it were me


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ditto above. Should have opportunities with Bonito, Bluefish, Redfish and Pompano. Might be some others in there as well, you really never know


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

timeflies said:


> beach if it were me


Also known as surf fishing. The Beach of the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## Naha (Jan 3, 2014)

Do you have any fly recommendations? I'm guessing crab and shrimp imitators would be best?
Thanks,


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

On the beach, small baitfish imitations will serve you best. Clousers in Chartreuse/white, pink/white and the like will usually score. If you find bonito and they are hitting tiny baits, throw small crazy charlies, gummy minnows or #6 clousers tied very sparsely.

I'm not sure what to tell you to throw in the sound over that way but over here in Al, Kwans and Clousers do just fine


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

no to shrimps and crabs. Yes to small fishy looking things.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Chris V said:


> On the beach, small baitfish imitations will serve you best. Clousers in Chartreuse/white, pink/white and the like will usually score. If you find bonito and they are hitting tiny baits, throw small crazy charlies, gummy minnows or #6 clousers tied very sparsely.
> 
> I'm not sure what to tell you to throw in the sound over that way but over here in Al, Kwans and Clousers do just fine


Hey Chris V...happy new year to you man. That's an interesting thought about the small Crazy Charlies. I must've tied 100 of them for a trip last summer and don't even keep them in my bag. You're right because I've noticed smaller is almost better with bonito.

Hope to see you soon.


----------

